# Grizzly band saw vs jet



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a nice shop with a limited amount of space due to other tools. I'm needing a new bandsaw. I'm looking at a Jet 10" model # 708115. It's a 10" Tabletop with a stand....Looks very nice, and Jet has a good reputation in my book. I'm also looking at a Delta Floor Model 14" ....Too large and Expensive. The third is a Grizzly G 0555 14". Again rather large. The Jet will serve my needs. 

Any comments?????


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not the 10" for sure*

I got my son a very nice Craftsman/Rikon 10" and it's fine for crafts and an occasional cut off or curve here and there, but I don't recommend it for "woodworking". My other saws are 14" and 18" and 19" ...from pretty good to darn serious. 
So it will depend on your intentions, and whether you can afford a saw that will be your "last", enough power and accurate for your work. Personally, I wouldn't get smaller than 14" which is pretty much the industry standard with a bunch of manufactures having that size. Craftsman, Jet, Grizzly, Delta, even the lowly Harbor Fright. (sp) with a 1 HP motor. That will get you through almost any project and even resaw OK with a little patience and the proper blade.  bill
BTW 1 The footprint of these saws will not vary/matter in the long run enough to be a factor size wise.
BTW 2 You will appreciate a bigger saw once you use one. And you will regret an small underpowered saw ...once you use one ...DAMHIK.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Agree with Bill, also, go for the heaviest, most powerful machine. If you get a 10", in no time you'll wish you went bigger.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Regarding your space issue: A 14" band saw generally has a fairly small footprint. I bought a Shop Fox W1706 last spring (an excellent saw) and it takes up less floor space than my old 12" Craftsman (it's a foot or two taller, though, with the riser kit). And I can re-saw 12" lumber!

Bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

okie....must look harder on the space thing!As metioned,the space a nice 14" takes is managable.BS's tend to take vert space(good)and have smallish footprint.When you consider the work any decent 14 can crank out,well the space is worth it.Good luck,BW


----------



## okiebugg (Dec 6, 2010)

*Shop Fox*



dodgeboy77 said:


> Regarding your space issue: A 14" band saw generally has a fairly small footprint. I bought a Shop Fox W1706 last spring (an excellent saw) and it takes up less floor space than my old 12" Craftsman (it's a foot or two taller, though, with the riser kit). And I can re-saw 12" lumber!
> 
> Bill


I ended up (after much homework) with the W1706 Shop Fox. I put it together yesterday and after adjustments really feel that it will be dependable. For a Chinese made shop tool, it is pretty high quality.

The Grizzly, and Jet and Delta (which are almost non-existent) all looked good, but not much different that the SF for the price.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you made a great choice. I really like mine, especially features like the geared upper blade guide, so when you unlock it, it doesn't drop and go 'thunk' on the table. Plus, after I initially set it up, I could re-saw without drift.

I ordered mine from a local tool store and waited about two months to get it (the guy had to fulfill a minimum order quota). You're lucky that you could just go pick one up!

The Grizzly and Shop Fox companies are related somehow, btw, but the 14" band saws are different.

Bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool deal okie!

Now a cpl things come to mind.Start looking for a place to hang your blades....I hate doin the BS blade dance trying to get them back into the sm triple circle,and yes I know how haha.They just get hung up in the fully open condition.Both big and little's are hung on the same bracket.....The other is dust management.BS's because of their inherant design leaves alot to be desired on dust managing.Each saw has its peculiar'arities.Spend some quality time looking at ways to collect the dust.May even need to get someone to cut whilst you peek under and look for issues.I know you're gonna love that BS.BW


----------



## Alabama Jim (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey "woodnthings", I like that...Harbor Fright. I don't like that place


----------

